# First picture to the model of MV BAGHDAD



## alwalid alsaadi (Oct 11, 2010)

Below the first picture to my model .I don't finish it yet. but this nice view I wanted to sharing it with you friends. later i will post the pictures of all steps of buliding.
Thank you all for your helping try


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Alwalid I am amazed and delighted that you have got so far so quickly.
Looks very good so far but my question must be how are you building the hull,have you made it plank on frame fot you to have done so much already.
Nice job, will look forward to seeing the continuation of the build.
How are the plans you got, hope they are very good after the work you went to to get them.

Don


----------



## alwalid alsaadi (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you very much Don . soon my friend i will post the pictures of hull buliding. yes the hull line is very good and clear and it same that useing in real building for one of russian ship


----------

